# Spa Lavish help



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

I have read tons of great reviews on here about Spa Lavish products. Finn is finally done cutting teeth but due to all the "help" he gives me in the garden his poor face is very tear stained. I currently wash it twice a day but dont use anything special for it. I would like to try the spa lavish facial scrub and we need to replenish out grooming products anyway. The only place I have found it (links that work) is entirely pets. Does anyone purchase from this person...OR have suggestions on a seller who stocks the line not just a few pieces?


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

Amazon.com. It comes with free shipping for orders over $25.00. They also have the best prices on it. I love the Spa Lavish/Tropiclean lines. CC is good also.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I buy Spa Lavish from Entirely Pets. I would highly recommend them. I have ordered from them for years, anything from flea preventative to treats, toys, shampoo and supplements!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We have a P ET People store in our town. They sell Tropiclean products and ordered the Spa Lavish for me .


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I buy it on Amazon. I buy a lot of stuff on Amazon.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

chrisnjenn said:


> Amazon.com. It comes with free shipping for orders over $25.00. They also have the best prices on it. I love the Spa Lavish/Tropiclean lines. CC is good also.


Is tropiclean a spa lavish product? I thought it was a knock off.
Do find the tropiclean to clear the face well?


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I buy it on Amazon. I buy a lot of stuff on Amazon.


I too buy a lot from Amazon. I didnt find it from amazon but from vendors. I was afraid that would mess with the amazon policy. Did you buy from someone specific through amazon or just amazon?


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

lilygirl said:


> Is tropiclean a spa lavish product? I thought it was a knock off.
> Do find the tropiclean to clear the face well?


Tropiclean makes Spa Lavish.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Spa Lavish is a line of Tropiclean products. The product that most use is the "facial scrub" actually now called "facial cleanser" in the new packaging. Its a blueberry scent. Amazon usually has the best prices from what I've seen.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I just ordered mine from Entirely Pets yesterday, I haven't received shipment confirmation yet, but I paid for the 4-8 day shipping so they will probably send it Monday. I have heard good things about them, but this is my first time purchasing something so I can't really say much about them. I'm looking forward to trying it out on Cici!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I wanted to add, 
In an old thread here in SM someone recommended this site to get spa lavish, i think it's the cheapest I've seen. 
Spa Fresh Facial Scrub | PetEdge.com

And in the tropiclear website if you put your zip code it will list places around you where you can purchase their products. 
All Natural Pet Grooming Products - Tropiclean, SPA, Oxy Med, Fresh Breath and Fresh Breeze

Goodluck!


----------



## Cecely (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I'm gonna give this a try. My LC doesn't have too much tear staining but it has been getting a bit more noticable since I got her. I have just been using water to clean her face so maybe this will be better and keep her face nice and white. Do you guys use this everyday? Also do you blow dry their faces after washing it daily or let it air dry?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I love spa lavish! It smells so good. I belive I ordered it from Amazon as well. I also bought Spa whitening shampoo in white pear sent from Petco. Together it keeps S&D looking spiffy and smelling delish.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If you are trying to get rid of tearstains, I would highly recommend #1 All Systems Super Whitening Gel which is made specifically for the face. You can leave the product in or rinse it out. It has really helped with Secret's staining from where she hangs her tongue out (no teeth). I also use Spa Lavish and have gotten it both from Entirely Pets and also from Amazon. It is great for washing the face, but, if you are trying to clear up tear stains, it won't help with that.

Tropiclean and Spa Lavish are both from the same company.


----------

